# Puck deterioration towards end of shot



## JHammer9 (10 mo ago)

Hi, I own a Barista Express, use a WDT, single dose 18g of coffee in roughly 36g out. The start of my shot is great and comes out at the 'right consistency'. It goes up to the full 9 bars of pressure, but then a few seconds later my shot starts to splurt and come out much worse.

Is there a way to debug this without buying a bottomless filter?

I use WDT, a palm distribution tool and then tamp evenly. And coffee is fresh.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Hi, I am a newbie to this coffee malarkey. Bought a Sage Bambino Plus and Eureka Mignon Specialita grinder. I am using 18g in about 40g out in 30s. I use a palm distribution tool/tamper set to 7mm the same as the "razor tool". Pucks are solid, no breakup or channeling.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

JHammer9 said:


> ...single dose 18g of coffee in roughly 36g out...


I assume you are using a seperate grinder ? ...if so which make and model is ?


----------



## Beetleything (8 mo ago)

might be grind size - to fine - you get pressure but it's forcing it's way thru.... Try a little bit coarser.


----------



## Beetleything (8 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> I assume you are using a seperate grinder ? ...if so which make and model is ?


B Express has built in grinder


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Beetleything said:


> B Express has built in grinder


I know, but some (but not all) Express owners still prefer to use a seperate grinder, hence my question.


----------

